# Adaptar a +-12v¿¿? - Pedal DIY SansAmp GT-2 para guitarra



## marvel (Feb 1, 2009)

Hola! Que tal?

Vengo a presentarles este excelente proyecto para hacer. Se trata de un simulador de amplificador analogico (mas información y todos los detalles en esta pagina)

Aparte de eso, necesito un poco de ayuda: Quisiera adaptar el circuito para una alimentacion de +-12vdc, porque, hasta donde se, así los operacionales trabajan mejor y son mas estables.. (el circuito no lo voy a usar como pedal, por eso no tengo problema de usar esa fuente)

Me tome el trabajo de dibujar esto en paint (ya que en esta pc no tengo ningun simulador ni nada  ), pero no se si esta bien...
Podrian por favor decirme si lo que planteo en el circuito modificado es correcto? Aunque en el pdf esta el esquema, lo agrego para que puedan comparar mas facilmente...


Muchas gracias a todos y espero que le sirva la información del proyecto!

Espero su respuesta!


EDIT: Cambie casi todo lo que decía el mensaje..


----------



## marvel (Feb 4, 2009)

Podria alguien revisarlo un momentito? Porfas necesito que me digan si esta bien lo que hice!

EDIT: Una preguntita mas que quería hacerles..

Puedo colocar estas etapas de ecualizacion a la salida del circuito del pedal? O deberia ponerlas antes del transistor? (osea, a la altura de la ecualizacion bass-treb propia del pedal) 
Lo que pasa es que quiero agregarle los controles de presence y contour que encontre por ahi, pero no se donde agregarlos! Ah, si alguien sabe de alguna etapa de eq de "contour" que sea mejor, o que simplemente funcione bien, sera bien recibida! 

Recibo cualquier recomendacion!


Gracias por todo!


----------



## Cacho (Feb 5, 2009)

Sin analizarlo mucho, está bastate bien.
Lo que no está bien es Q1, que debería ir conectado entre +V y -V, en vez de +V y tierra.

De todas formas, no es necesario que alimentes con algo distinto el circuito. Está diseñado para partir la alimentacion (9V) y trabajar con eso (+-4,5V). La única diferencia será el headrom de los operacionales. Si le ponés unos 15 o 20V simples, tenés un headroom más que suficiente (ya lo tenías con los 9V) y no tenés que cambiar nada. Hasta apostaría que con los 24V directamente va a funcionar sin problemas (y sin hacerle cambios a menos que Q1 o algunos condensadores no los soporten).
Más aun, el contour que querés ponerle está diseñado para trabajar con una fuente simple. Lo único que tendrías que cambiar es el control de presencia y no es nada difícil... Sólo la entrada + del operacional...

Consejo sano, no cambies todo para hacerlo funcionar con +-12V, sólo cambiá el último para hacerlo funcionar con 24V (si hay condensadores de 16V, cambialos, claro).
Si vas a usar uno después del otro, podés obviar dese la R de 1K a la base de Q1 y todo lo que sigue en el Sansamp. Esa señal va a través de la R de 100Ω al control de Contour y de ahí a los 18K del de presencia (modificado para trabajar con fuente simple) cuya salida ahora llevará un condensador de 47uf y 25 o 35V, y una R de 100 o 220Ω en lugar de la de 15K.

Debería funcionar sin problemas así. Si aparecen ruidos de continua será cuestión de ir aislando con condensadores las etapas, pero eso se ve sólo si aparecen los ruidos.

Saludos


----------



## marvel (Feb 5, 2009)

Ok, entonces lo dejo con alimentación simple... Yo pensaba que los operacionales trabajaban mejor con alimentacion + 0 - ..

Tengo unas preguntas para hacerte nomas:

-Por que puede obviarse la parte de Q1 en el sansamp? Que funcion cumple entonces en el circuito? Si no me equivoco, amplifica un poco la señal, no?

-Que cambiaría si pusiera las etapas de contour (_todavia no se que es lo que hace, electronicamente hablando, un eq de contour_) y presencia a la salida original del sansamp?

-Como sabes que el capacitor y la resistencia de la salida de la etapa de presencia deben ser de esos valores? Me gustaría saberlo para poder deducirlo yo la proxima jeje, y depaso no te molesto con mis preguntas   

Aca hice el dibujito de como quedaría con las etapas de contour y presencia, supongo que esta bien..


Bueno, no me queda mas que agradecerte! Gracias por tomarte la molestia y el tiempo para ayudarme!


----------



## Cacho (Feb 6, 2009)

Hola Marvel.
Los operacionales no es que trabajen mejor con fuentes simétricas, simplemente tienen un mayor rechazo del ruido de fuente (PSRR, Power Supply Rejection Ratio), que suele estar en el orden de los 70 a 120dB, según el integrado. Hay algunas otras cosas que cambian, pero esencialmente es eso lo que importa.

Por lo de Q1, no es un amplificador. Si te fijás, la salida sigue el emisor. Ese voltaje es igual (en un TR ideal) al de la base. Lo que tenés ahí es un buffer. Simplemente hace que el operacional "vea" sólo la carga que representa la base del TR (mínima) y que el emisor del TR sea el que soporte la corriente que pueda "chupar" lo que sea que se conecte al Sansamp. Como en tu caso va a ir a una etapa que no consumirá prácticamente nada, puede obviarse. Si pusieras el TR, no pasaría nada de nada. Todo funcionaría igual.
Listas la primera y segunda preguntas.
La tercera... 
La función de la resistencia de 100Ω (o 220Ω) es desacoplar la capacitancia del cable (o pista del PCB) que lleva la señal, de la salida del operacional. En operacionales con una ancho de banda grande es posible (y frecuente) que aparezca una oscilación por esa capacitancia.
En cuanto al capacitor a la salida, sirve para quitar la componente de continua de la onda. Como habrás visto, la señal va "montada" en V/2. Ese condensador bloquea la continua y deja pasar sólo la alterna.
Pero hay un "pero" en el asunto: Los condensadores (todos) tienen un comportamiento particular cuando se trata de alterna. Se portan como una resistencia que depende de la frecuencia. Se llama Reactancia Capacitiva y es Xc=1/(2*pi*f*C), donde "pi" es 3,14..., "f" es la frecuencia[Hz] y "C" es la capacidad [f] del condensador.
Lo que interesa es que en el rango de 20Hz a 20KHz la resistencia se mantenga en valores bajos. Usualmente con 4,7 a 10uf ya se logran buenos resultados. Con 47uf estás hasta pasado de capacidad. Más vale que sobre y no que falte, dicen.
Si querés, hacé un experimento con un pre y un amplificador: Intercalá un condensador entre ambos y escuchá qué pasa. Cambiá despues el condensador por uno de menor capacidad y fijate cómo desaparecen graves. Seguí bajando el valor del condensador y vas a llegar a un punto en que no vas a tener sonido. Aclaración: En esto  entra en juego el tema de filtros (no es sólo el condensador el que trabaja) pero sirve para ejemplificar cómo se portan frente a frecuencias distintas (como es lo único que varía en el circuito...).

Lo que preguntabas sobre los filtros de Contour quizá este artículo pueda ayudarte a entenderlo. Acordate del comportamiento de los capacitores con alterna y podrás entender cómo trabaja el tuyo. Si te da curiosidad, leé lo que queiras de esa página, es linda para cuestiones de física y algunas de electrónica.
-----
El dibujo no lo analicé para nada, estoy por irme el finde a la playa así que cuando vuelva me fijo. De todas formas, armá todo por separado y probalos uno por uno (menos mal que no son hongos). Después andá conectando cada uno con el siguiente y fijate cómo responde todo.

Saludos


----------



## marvel (Feb 6, 2009)

Excelente tu información, lo entendí perfectamente.. La verdad no se como agradecerte todo el tiempo que te tomas para explicarme todas las cosas... Cualquier cosa que puedas llegar a necesitar de mi, avisame...


Apenas tenga todos los componentes voy a probarlos por separado, y juntos de diferentes formas a ver como se comporta! Y voy a aprovechar a ver lo del capacitor de la salida tambien!


De nuevo mil gracias por todo!


----------



## carlitosferar (Jun 28, 2009)

Sansamp GT2 2007:
                                La forma más simple de construirlo:
                                Sin vaso, sin agua, SIN CABLES!


----------



## Cacho (Jun 28, 2009)

Mhhhh... Esos potes tienen la forma de unos que usa un tal Carlitosferar...
Y los PCB tienen la misma buena manufactura...

No lo habrá construido él, ¿no?  



Si lo construiste vos, muy buen laburo. Si no lo construiste vos, muy buen laburo de quien lo haya hecho.
Saludos


----------



## carlitosferar (Jun 28, 2009)

Buen ojo!
                  100% made in Carlitos. 9€ las selectoras, el resto reciclaje. Con el PCB de las selectoras se evita tener que cablear. Lo mismo para  los potes; (Modifiqé el PCB original). Las borneras permiten instalar con mayor facilidad un interruptor para pisar, . (Opcional)

Un Saludo.


----------



## pablofunes90 (Mar 11, 2010)

es verdad que a este simulador se le saca realmente el jugo con un amplificador valvular? o los que tenemos equipos a transistores podemos llegar a notar alguna diferencia?


----------



## Kobunko (Mar 13, 2010)

Hola pablofunes90. Siempre que uses un amplificador (o por lo menos un pre) valvular y lo compares con los de estado sólido, vas a notar diferencias claras en las respuesta dinámicas (para empezar a hablar del tema, porque después podemos ponderar durante días y días de cuestiones subjetivas y objetivas al respecto). En el tema distorsiones hay cuestiones atendibles respecto de las válvulas, como por ejemplo que si usas directo a la entrada un pedalito de ganancia moderada (se me ocurre ahora el new clipper, de runoffgroove) vas a obtener un sonido saturado y tendiente a "feedbackear" con calidez (retroalimentar, mal llamado muchas veces "sustain" que es otra cosa y tiene que ver con la física del instrumento que uses). Ahora bien, si a este mismo efecto lo usás en un ampli de estado sólido, vas a obtener una cierta distorsión, pero con características diferentes, creo para mí que ni mejor ni peor, solo distinta. Depende mucho de lo que quieras lograr. Ahora yendo al Sans (que es un bichito de ganancia putamadrera) sobra paño para que distorsione, feedbackee, sature, vuelva cálido el sonido, ecualice y haga bastante de lo que esperes de él con un buen ampli mosfet (no sería una mala opción hacerte una buena etapa mosfet y usar el Sans como pre, económico y efectivo). Dimebag Darrell de Pantera (en Paz descanse ese querido violero) usó toda la vida amplificadores Randall de estado sólido. Y sonaba como sonaba, guste o no guste el estilo. A mí me gusta mucho más con las potencias transistorizadas el BIG MUFF hecho con C.I., pero probá, probá, probá y seguí probando. Saludos y suerte.

Editado: Si vas a usar cables largos para llegar al pedal, te recomiendo que no vayas a tocar el buffer de entrada del Sans, y es más: le pondría (y es recomendable cuando uses bichos de alta ganancia) un buffer a mitad de camino entre la viola y el pedal, que cumpliría la función de levantar la señal pura, sin saturarla, permitiendo que casi no lleguen filtraciones de ruidos de línea, RF y porquerías parásitas, que después resultan una fritura, pero de las que te patean el hígado, a la hora de sonar. Si querés hacerte uno, avisá y subo el proyecto.


----------



## ezugaru (Mar 13, 2010)

Oigan, y estan disponibles las pcb de carlitos para bajarlas de la red??? me encantaría poder hacerme un GT-2 como ese que se ve muy estestico y profesional :s


----------



## Cacho (Mar 13, 2010)

Buscá en el primer post del hilo...

La segunda plaqueta es obra de él, así que no está. Podés diseñar la tuya en caso de que CFerar no ande por acá o no la quiera subir (está en todo su derecho).

Saludos


----------



## ezugaru (Mar 13, 2010)

Gracias Cacho, creo que con esa me basta  ya nada mas es cosa de ver en pistones el cableado offboard para los switches y el bypass , grax, despues del mini amp este será mi próximo proyecto


----------



## Kobunko (Mar 13, 2010)

ezugaru dijo:


> Oigan, y estan disponibles las pcb de carlitos para bajarlas de la red??? me encantaría poder hacerme un GT-2 como ese que se ve muy estestico y profesional :s



Si querés una buena alternativa, metete acá y clickeá donde dice *to download file* 
http://www.tonepad.com/getFileInfo.asp?id=112 es el que me hice yo y camina fenómeno. Saludos.


----------



## pablofunes90 (Mar 13, 2010)

Kobunko basandome en lo que me digiste y coincidiendo con vos en todo.. me propuse armar algún ampli chuquito chuquito valvular... o sea.. 20w rms ya sería mucho (no soy de tocar a gran volumen)... hay algo de eso en la web?? estuve buscando pero no hay practicamente nada de las potencias q*UE* te hablo...


----------



## Cacho (Mar 13, 2010)

¿Y ya usaste el buscador del foro?
No voy a hacerte la tarea, pero hay esquemas como los que buscás puestos en el foro.

Saludos


----------



## pablofunes90 (Mar 14, 2010)

si cacho, lo use un buen rato y deduje que el verdadero motivo por el que no hay muchos amplificadores valvulares de potencias menores a 30w para guitarra es porque usar válvulas para esas potencias no "rinde" demasiado.. lo bueno que descubri fue un circuito del preamplificador de un marshall jcm800 con 2 12ax7 que voy a empezar a hacer mas adelante... no quiero desvirtuar mas asique si alguien lo quiere me manda un mp


----------



## Cacho (Mar 14, 2010)

Como digas. Pero... Sin ir más lejos, https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificadores-valvulas-11143/, post 1 y ya tenés uno de 16W.

Y el otro "pero" es que los amplis a válvulas sí "rinden" (para usar el mismo término), sólo que son muchísimo más caros de construir que uno transistorizado. Es más bien lo de "el que quiere celeste..."

Saludos


----------



## pablofunes90 (Mar 14, 2010)

También los vi a esos... el tema es que (como dice mi primer post del hilo) buscaba amplificadores diseñados para guitarra.. hasta donde yo se estos son de audio en general... o sea super lineales y minimamente diferentes en diseño, por lo tanto no me terminan de convencer para guitarra... (soy super complicado ) quedate tranquilo cacho que antes de preguntar algo siempre busco bien no solo en el foro sino en toda la web.

Saludos 

Pablo


----------



## Cacho (Mar 14, 2010)

Ok, estás buscando un ampli valvular de poca potencia... Poné _Fender Champ schematics _en google  (más Fender)

Y dale una ojeadita a esa página, que tiene un poco de todo.

Saludos


----------



## pablofunes90 (Mar 15, 2010)

gracias cacho justo encontré lo que buscaba ahí pero en la sección marshall... ni bien lo haga lo comparto en el foro

saludos


----------



## lw3eiv (Ago 10, 2010)

Hola ayer termine el sansamp gt2, lei en la pagina de pisotones, que el original lleva una resistencia en la entrada de alimentacion de 39 ohms, para disminuir el ruido de riple de alterna de la alimentacion externa, pregunta alguien lo hizo, como va puesta la resistensia, en serie con la alimentacion, funciona ...... chau graciaa anticipadas por la respuesta.


----------



## salva (Ene 11, 2020)

buenos dias e montado el sans amp gt2 y tengo bastante ruido cuando subo el volumen o drive podria ser por montar condensadores ceramicos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 11, 2020)

salva dijo:


> buenos dias e montado el sans amp gt2 y tengo bastante ruido cuando subo el volumen o drive podria ser por montar condensadores ceramicos


1) ¿ Se supone que nosotros conocemos donde colocaste los capacitores ?
2) No debería


----------

